# c & c round bottom



## rubyspitfire (Mar 4, 2010)

i've had this one for a while, in fact it's what started my bottle collecting craze. i have no idea where to being dating it. it has a seam and is embossed with:

 "see that each cork is banded
 cantrell & cochrane
 dublin & belfast"


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello there! That bottle is most likely from around 1890 from the looks of it.. interesting embossing!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Ruby. Welcome. Charlie is right on with the date. It was used sometime around the turn of the last century. This is a mineral water bottle made with that rounded bottom supposedly to keep the cork that sealed it moist. The bottles are not too rare but they are pretty cool and they really show how much bottle making technology has changed. Nice bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello Rebecca,

 Welcome to the Forum and thanks for bringing this nice round bottom guy. Here's a labelled one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 "This image is of round-bottom soda bottle (with enough of a flat base to stand up however) with the original labels intact.  It is from Cantrell & Cochrane of Dublin & Belfast, Ireland and contained Ginger Ale which was probably the most common beverage contained within this class of soda bottles." Courtesy of Bill Lindsey's great site.

 "SODA INDUSTRY MILESTONES:

 1794- SCHWEPPS opened for business in Bristol, England.

 1820- SARATOGA SPRINGS Mineral Water was first bottled and sold.

 1861- Ginger Ale was first bottled in the U.S. by DOWS of Boston, MA.

 1866- CANTRELL & COCHRANE - began exporting ginger ale to the U.S. from Ireland." From.

 "The rounded base bottles of Cantrell & Cochrane were used from 1869, the year of their amalgamation, until the beginning of the 20th Century. (The Ulster Aerated Water Industry included three well-known firms: Grattan & Co. - 1825; Corry & Co. - 1849; and Cantrell & Cochrane -1869). The bottles contained either seltzer water or dry ginger ale. Dr. Cantrell is credited with the origin of the latter... This firm, originally Cantrell & Co., was established in 1852." From here.

 They get discussed here, every once-in-a-while: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-32364/mpage-1/tm.htm#158475, https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-13515/mpage-1/tm.htm#13538. I'd call the C&C's  round bottomed cylinders. There are a number of variants, as they were made in profusion for quite some time. The Firm is still in business today.

 "History Notes for Ginger Ale

 The first Ginger Ales were made in Ireland in 1851 as cloudy drinks.

 The first company in America to bottle Ginger Ale was DOWS of Boston, Massachusetts, in 1861.

 In 1866, Cantrell & Cochrane, known as C & C, began exporting Ginger Ale from Ireland to America. [1]
 [1] Cantrell & Cochrane's Ginger Ale continued to be sold in America as late as the 1950s in cans whose tops were shaped like cones. Cantrell & Cochrane are still in business as of 2008, headquartered in Cranford, New Jersey, owned and managed by Kelco Sales & Marketing. They still make ginger ale." From.


----------



## #1twin (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I have one of my round bottom bottles that is embossed Cantrell & Cochrane Belfast & Dublin Medicated Aerated Waters. From this thread I can assume it to be as early as 1869. 
 I love this site[]            Marvin


----------

